# 5G Tank Mates



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, I only know about bettas and I would like to know what fish I could put with bettas in a 5G tank, right now I know I can put rasboras and otos with my betta but I want to put some other fish. Can I put any type of pufferfish with it? Also I would like to put non schooling fish with it so I can have different kinds and not overstock my tank. Any help is appreciated


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

With a 5 gallon, you may be able to put some rasbora, i would really just go with the betta


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just want to put one more fish in it with it, or like a few small ones but I just want a nice fish to put with it and that doesn't need to school with other fish of the same type/ at all


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

You really don't have enough room for another fish. You could try some Ghost shrimp, but they could end up as food. You could get some small snails, like maybe a couple Mystery Snails, but Bettas sometimes torment them.

My suggestion is to just leave the Betta by himself. If you had a larger tank, atleast a 10g, then you could fit in a school.

Bettas aren't very friendly towards other fish IME unless they are fast moving and the tank is big.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I do have a cory catfish in my 5.5 with a male Betta. This really isn't the greatest idea----cories are schooling fish and they would prefer to have a group, but I've had this set-up for a couple years now. The cory is active and seems "happy", she even laid eggs on the side glass of the tank. Of course they weren't fertilized, and the Betta ate them pretty quickly, but I guess that means she's pretty well acclimated. I do intend to set up the 10g tank I have in the basement for them so I can add a few more cories, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. So, I guess I can't really recommend adding a cory, but I've done it and it would work. If you do decide to add a cory, try to get a smaller variety (the one I have is getting huge, I think she's a Spotted Cory), and don't add it until the tank is fully cycled--they're very sensitive to the cycling process.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Cories are shoaling (like groups) and need space to roam around. Pretty much all of them get too large for a 5g.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I know. Like I said, I'll be setting the 10g up soon. I have heard that some of the cory varieties only get to about an inch or inch and a half (Pandas? Juliis? I forget exactly). The one I have is gaining on 3 inches. I'd better get to the tank upgrade soon.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

panda cories only get 4 cm


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had Panda cories reach right at 2 inches. 

Some of the more common dwarf cories that only get an inch are C. habrosus, C. hastatus, and C. pygmaeus. I would not keep them in a 5g though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

In a 5.5, like kristin said, I would only do snails. In my 5.5, I have one gold mystery snail, my betta, and 3 guppies. The guppies are feeder x blonde guppy crosses, but they look like regular feeder guppies. The males ime only get about half an inch long. The only reason I keep them in there, is because they are so small. You could get away with a trio of feeder guppies. but make sure they are feeders, the fancy ones get too big, and their fins are saying: bite me, bite me, to the betta.


----------

